# Intels IMC (Integrated Memory Controller) und warum der FSB sterben muss



## jetztaber (9. Juni 2008)

Warum ist es an der Zeit, dass sich der FSB von unseren Boards verabschiedet und durch den IMC ersetzt wird? Dieser Text wird Ihnen helfen, dies zu verstehen. Er wendet sich in erster Linie an technisch Interessierte und Fortgeschrittene ist aber auch für neue User verständlich.

*FSB (Front-Side-Bus)

*Erinnern wir uns zunächst daran, wie der FSB arbeitet. Der Intel-FSB verwendet ein Busprotokoll, das 'AGTL+ Gunning Transceiver Logic' genannt wird (also 'AGTL+ Gunning Signalisierungstechnik', wobei Gunning der Name des Protokollentwicklers William Gunning ist und nichts mit Feuerwaffen oder ähnlichem zu tun hat).

Diese Signalisierungstechnik erlaubt die Übertragung von vier Datenpaketen je Taktzyklus und wird daher als 'Quad Pumped Front-Side-Bus' bezeichnet. Deshalb erreicht ein Core2Duo FSB, der mit einer Taktrate von 333 MHz betrieben wird, eine Übertragungsrate von 1333 Millionen Datenpaketen (333x4). Und wenn der FSB 64 Bit breit ist, ergibt sich daraus eine rechnerische Bandbreite von 10.6 GB/s (1333x8). Und damit haben wir auch schon die oberste Grenze des aktuellen Intel-FSB erreicht. 

Wenn wir jetzt den FSB auf 400 MHz übertakten, erhöhen wir die effektive Übertragungsrate auf 1600 Millionen Datenpakete und somit auf 12.8 GB/s. Und wer es wirklich kann oder einfach nur Glück hat und den FSB auf sehr gute 533 MHz übertaktet, erhält zur Belohnung eine Bandbreite von 17 GB/s.

Allerdings hat Intel derzeit aus Stabilitäts- und Temperaturgründen eine FSB-Obergrenze von 333 Mhz gewählt. Die von Intel bei ausgewählten Prozessormodellen angebotene Standard FSB-Obergrenze von 400 MHz wird wohl im Mainstream-Bereich keine weitere Anwendung mehr finden.

*Arbeitsspeicher

*Jetzt ist es unerlässlich, sich die Arbeitsweise des Speicher-Subsystems zu betrachten. DDR oder Double-Data-Rate Speicher unterstützt einen Datentransfer auf sowohl der fallenden als auch der steigenden Signalflanke. Zusätzlich gestattet DDR2 es dem Speicherbus mit der doppelten Taktrate der Speichermodule zu arbeiten. So erhält man effektiv vier Datenübertragungen je Speichertaktzyklus. Mit DDR2-800 erhält man also 800 Millionen Datenübertragungen von einem mit 400 MHz getakteten Speicherbus, während die Module selbst mit 200 MHz getaktet werden. Und letztendlich beträgt die Bus- oder Übertragungsbandbreite eines DDR2 Speichermoduls 64 Bit bzw. 8 Byte.

Die Übertragungsbandbreite von Speicher berechnet sich folgendermaßen:
Datentransferrate x 8 Byte je Transfer x Anzahl der (interleaved) Channels... Das ergibt im Falle eines Single Channel DDR2-800 Moduls: 800 MB x 8 x 1 = 6.4 GB/s.

DDR3 funktioniert ähnlich wie DDR2, gestattet aber dem Speicherbus mit dem 4-fachen Speichertakt zu arbeiten. So kommt es, dass DDR3-1600 bei 800 MHz Bustakt und 200 MHz Speichertakt 1600 Millionen Übertragungen/Sekunde zulässt.

Dual Channel oder Interleaved Memory wurde von Intel für viele Generationen seiner Speichercontroller unterstützt. Interleaved Memory arbeitet ähnlich wie das Striping-Konzept in einem Raid0-Festplattenverbund. Die Daten werden in zusammenhängende Blöcke gleicher Größe auf die vorhandenen Channels aufgeteilt. Theoretisch skaliert so nun die effektive Bandbreite eines Interleaved Multi-Channel Speichers direkt proportional zur Anzahl der Kanäle. In der Praxis jedoch haben Tests und Benchmarks ein etwas anderes Bild ergeben, es kommt viel weniger Leistung bei den meisten Anwendungen an, als es theoretisch möglich wäre. Die Ursache hierfür liegt am FSB-Flaschenhals.

*Beschränkungen durch den FSB*

Die folgende Tabelle gibt eine Übersicht über die derzeit erzielbaren Spitzenwerte für die Speicherbandbreite von Arbeitsspeicher. Für jede Speicherklasse sind Speichertakt, Bustakt, Datenübertragungsrate je Sekunde sowie die mögliche Bandbreite im Single-, Dual- und sogar Triple-Channel Modus angegeben. Die Tabelle gibt dann auch die Werte für die notwendigen FSB-Übertragungsraten pro Sekunde und den hierzu benötigten FSB-Takt an, den man braucht um die höchstmögliche Speicherbandbreite zu erzielen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erläuterung des Farbschemas:
Weiß: Einstellbarer bzw. von Intel offiziell unterstützter FSB-Takt
Orange: FSB-Takt kann durch OC erreicht werden
Dunkelblau: nicht erreichbarer FSB-Takt

*Schlussfolgerungen*

Man kann leicht erkennen, dass ein FSB-Takt von 333 MHz, wie er derzeit von Intels aktueller Produktlinie unterstützt wird, noch nicht einmal die komplette Bandbreite von Dual-Channel DDR2 Speicher ausnutzen kann. Er stellt sogar schon einen Flaschenhals bei der Verwendung von DDR2-800 im Dual Channel Modus dar.

Die Aussichten für den FSB sind sogar noch trüber, wenn man die Performance von DDR3 betrachtet. Der derzeitige offizielle FSB-Takt von 333 MHz ist gerade mal für Single-Channel DDR3 bis DDR3-1333 geeignet. Sobald Multi-Channel oder schnellerer DDR3 Speicher verwendet wird, entsteht sogar ein sehr ernsthafter Flaschenhals.

*Zukunftsaussichten*

Die Performance von DDR3 Speicher verspricht bedeutsame Leistungssteigerungen. Nehalems Bloomfield, der gegen Ende 2008 erscheinen soll, wird Triple-Channel DDR3 anbieten, das theoretisch über eine Spitzenbandbreite von 32 GB/Sek verfügen wird. Das entspricht der L2 Cache Performance eines Q6600! Und nun sieht man deutlich, warum ein integrierter Speichercontroller (IMC) zur Umsetzung solcher Bandbreiten notwendig wird: Es ist einfach unmöglich, einen FSB mit einer Taktrate von 1000 MHz zu erzielen.

Wenn Sie bereits in DDR3 investiert haben und vielleicht ein bisschen frustriert darüber sind, dass Sie nicht das Beste herausholen können, warten Sie einfach bis Nehalem erscheinen wird. Wenn Sie sich derzeit einen Wechsel auf DDR3 überlegen, rate ich Ihnen, sich im Augenblick mit billigem DDR2 zu behelfen und den Wechsel auf DDR3 mit einer Nehalem basierten Plattform zu vollziehen.


----------



## GUschorschi (9. Juni 2008)

sehr schöner artikel. und wirklich auch für soeinen noob wie mich relativ verständlich.
was mir aber fehlt, ist die erklärung, wie genau das fsb-problem jetzt bei den nehalems gelöst ist. und zu welcher performence diese lösung maximal möglich sein könnte.


----------



## Lee (9. Juni 2008)

Steht doch drin, bzw. ist allgemein bekannt. Der Nehalem wirdk keinen FSB mehr haben.


----------



## jetztaber (9. Juni 2008)

GUschorschi schrieb:


> sehr schöner artikel. und wirklich auch für soeinen noob wie mich relativ verständlich.
> was mir aber fehlt, ist die erklärung, wie genau das fsb-problem jetzt bei den nehalems gelöst ist. und zu welcher performence diese lösung maximal möglich sein könnte.



Danke. Grundsätzlich stirbt die 'berühmte' Northbridge und wird durch einen IMC ersetzt. Die maximale Performance findest Du mit bis zu 48 GB/Sekunde in der untersten Zeile der Tabelle.


----------



## StellaNor (9. Juni 2008)

Klasse Erklärung 
AMD hat es vorgemacht, insofern ist es nicht wirklich "Futurama".


----------



## d00mfreak (9. Juni 2008)

*Daumen hoch*

Erwähnenswert wäre vielleicht auch noch, dass sich Mulit-Core-Prozessoren die Bandbreite noch teilen müssen, was riesige Caches erfordert. Beim Dual Core wird es durch den shared Cache ausgeglichen, bei Quadcores muss die Kommunikation allerdings über den FSB erfolgen.


----------



## GUschorschi (9. Juni 2008)

XtremeFX schrieb:


> Steht doch drin, bzw. ist allgemein bekannt. Der Nehalem wirdk keinen FSB mehr haben.


 
danke, das hab ich schon verstanden.

@jetztaber
meine frage nach der maximalen performance hat sich eher auf den neuen "grundtakt" bezogen, den du mit 133MHz betitelt hast. wo vermutest du hier die physikalischen obergrenzen?


----------



## der8auer (9. Juni 2008)

Sehr schöne Erklärung 

kannte zwar schon viel aber jetzt weiß ich auch über den IMC bescheid 

Thx


----------



## jetztaber (9. Juni 2008)

GUschorschi schrieb:


> meine frage nach der maximalen performance hat sich eher auf den neuen "grundtakt" bezogen, den du mit 133MHz betitelt hast. wo vermutest du hier die physikalischen obergrenzen?



Dann kennst Du wahrscheinlich das hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...ehalem-wird-bertaktbar-sein-2.html#post147559

Bis jetzt hat noch keiner das Ding richtig übertaktet, zumindest offiziell. Also nehmen wir die Glaskugel und sehen mal rein: Die Übertaktbarkeit sollte mindestens auf dem Niveau der K8 Prozesoren von AMD liegen. Mindestens daher, da sie 'neuer' sind.

Ich hab jetzt mal einen Blick in den Thread 'High-Score-Liste relatives OC-Potential' geworfen und da durchaus Werte um die 50% plus gelesen. Wenn man das noch auf die derzeit vermuteten/bekannten 20%-50% Mehrleistung eines Nehalems gegenüber Penryn draufpackt, ist schon ordentlich was geboten...

Das sollte ein Sprung werden, wie er zuletzt mit Einführung der Core 2 Generation geschehen ist.



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Erwähnenswert wäre vielleicht auch noch, dass sich Mulit-Core-Prozessoren die Bandbreite noch teilen müssen, was riesige Caches erfordert. Beim Dual Core wird es durch den shared Cache ausgeglichen, bei Quadcores muss die Kommunikation allerdings über den FSB erfolgen.



DAS wäre/ist eine Erklärung für den Flaschenhals! 

Stormy, setzen: Eins.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juni 2008)

Top Artikel auch wenn eigentlich seit der Einführung des A64 keine echte Neuigkeit.
Eine Kleinigkeit namens (absoluter)Latenz sei der Fairness halber aber auch noch erwähnt, die kann auch bei Bandbreite am Limit noch einen Performancevorteil bringen.

Kleine Frage am Rande:
Der "Trick" bei DDR2 den Bus schneller als die Chips laufen zu lassen wurde doch bei DDR3 noch mal wiederholt, sprich auf 1Mhz Chiptakt kommen da 4Mhz Bustakt, oder?


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (10. Juni 2008)

Sehr schöner Arrtikel 
Man versteht alles, ist fast selbstklärend


----------



## riedochs (13. Juni 2008)

Kaum bringt Intel das ganze nochmal wirds als Neuigkeit abgetan


----------



## Overlocked (16. Juni 2008)

Schön geschrieben und endlich mal eine Tabelle


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. November 2008)

Naja, die Latenz ist auch noch etwas geringer, dürften hier um die 20ns oder so sein...


----------



## alex_k (29. März 2009)

kein schlechter Artikel, nur leider nur auf Intel bezogen. - Was ist mit AMD? - Oder ist AMD mittlerweile keine Erwähnung mehr wert?

Ich jedenfalls stehe vor der Entscheidung mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenzustellen, und stelle mir folgende Fragen:

- AM2+ oder AM3 Mainboard - Die Auswahl an AM3 Platinen ist Überschaubar, die Wahl an AM2+ Boards total unübersichtlich....
- wenn AM2+ Board, dann welche Phenom II CPU AM2+ oder gleich AM3? - 3 GHZ+x Black Edition ist pflicht - da die AM3 CPUs auch einen DDR2 Speichercontroller onboard haben, stellt sich diese Frage durchaus....
- Wenn AM3, welchen DDR3 Speicher? - bei DDR2 Ram bin ich mir recht sicher bei OCZ ein 1066er Paar mit 4 GB wäre ok.

Was ich bisher gelesen habe, sind die Unterschiede ob AM2+ oder AM3 Plattform eher in Messtolleranzbereich zu finden, wie in echter Performance Steigerung....
Wodurch soll das "besser" werden, zugunsten der AM3-DDR3 Plattform???

Intel ist für mich keine Option. - ich hatte in den letzten 16 Jahren 3 Intel CPUs, und mehr AMD, weil mir der Laden einfach bisher das bessere P/L geboten hat.
Und nein, ich will keinen Glaubenskrieg zwischen AMD und Intel anzetteln. - Fakt ist, AMD ist "zuürck im Spiel", und ich möchte das mit dem Kauf neuer AMD Komponenten honorieren, zumal Sohnemann nen eigenen PC braucht, trifft isch das gerade gut für mich... - Ich werde meinen Phenom 9600 los, und bekomme was Neues.. 

Alex


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (29. März 2009)

AMD hat seit 2003 einen IMC weshalb ein Artikel dazu ziemlich überholt wäre.


----------



## mad-onion (30. März 2009)

Sehr schöner Artikel. Weiter so!


----------

